# Avocados with shrimps



## titin (Oct 2, 2016)

1. Cut avocados in half and remove cores.

    Take one avocado and remove the flesh with a spoon and blend.

    Others avocados fleshes are remove with a spoon and cut in length.

2. Mince garlic.

3. Shrimps are headed and grill with garlic.

3. Place avocados on the plate and pour avocados coulis.

4. Serve shrimps and enjoy...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

I have a question that I'm sure will be answered even if its not the OP.

When talking shrimp in plural, is it "shrimp" or "shrimps"?

I use the word shrimp, but hear "shrimps" now and again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 2, 2016)

In American English, the plural is shrimp. In British/Canadian/Australian English (which is typically the version people in the rest of the world learn), it's shrimps. Like "color" vs. "colour."


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm always amused when we visit Mexico.  "We have shrimps in garlic sauce, shrimps a la plancha, shrimps on a wire..."

I've always talked about shrimp, singular or plural, as shrimp.  The Canadian half of my family also called the plural, " shrimp."

BTW, welcome to DC, Titan!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 2, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm always amused when we visit Mexico. "We have *shrimps in garlic sauce, shrimps a la plancha, shrimps on a wire...*"
> 
> I've always talked about shrimp, singular or plural, as shrimp. The Canadian half of my family also called the plural, " shrimp."


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhfK98f5S00


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 2, 2016)

titin said:


> 1. Cut avocados in half and remove cores.
> 
> Take one avocado and remove the flesh with a spoon and blend.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing, titin.  This does sound good.


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 2, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm always amused when we visit Mexico.  "We have shrimps in garlic sauce, shrimps a la plancha, shrimps on a wire..."


When we visit Mexico the Mexicans are always amused when I attempt to speak Spanish!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> When we visit Mexico the Mexicans are always amused when I attempt to speak Spanish!




Mexicans are the sweetest, most polite, and patient people in the world.  My Spanish is worse than horrible, but they always appreciate my effort.

Hey, I can count up to ocho, can ask for the baño, and can figure out months and days of the week.  Sometimes.  I can also puzzle through a menu.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 2, 2016)

Is it me or are there some missing ingredients? What goes in the avocado coulis? Is the garlic mixed with anything for a marinade? Are the shrimp peeled and deveined before serving?


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 5, 2016)

Being Canadian, having lived in the States and abroad, I'm not sure where my spelling comes from but to me "shrimps" is just wrong.  It is like saying "feets".

If I look in a tank and see them swimming around I would say - Those are shrimp.  or   We are having shrimp for supper.  

to my way of thinking - shrimps would be used to describe something else in the plural, "those tomatoes are not big - they are shrimps" .

As in "shrimps" is possessive without the apostrophe.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 5, 2016)

Wish I didn't react to avocado like I do...  That sounds divine! 

Craig, I personally would shell the shrimp and mix the garlic with a tiny bit of oil - just enough to help it stick.  

The colis? not sure...

titin, enlighten us please??  because it sure seems to be a winner!


----------



## CraigC (Oct 5, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Wish I didn't react to avocado like I do...  That sounds divine!
> 
> Craig, I personally would shell the shrimp and mix the garlic with a tiny bit of oil - just enough to help it stick.
> 
> ...



This is probably another "one post wonder" that never return or acknowledge any replies. This is the reason I hold off, in most cases, welcoming folks until I see they are going to participate.


----------

